
Hackney Woman Stands Up To London Rioters In Stirring Speech (NSFW) - antr
http://gizmodo.com/5828966/hackney-woman-stands-up-to-london-rioters-in-stirring-speech-nsfw
======
nodata
A transcript would be good.

------
tomelders
this isn't a black thing. It's an idiot thing.

